# big ugly



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

after a 2 week broncitis virus i got to do a little fishing over MLK day with not alot of success. saturday i landed 1 fish and it was my PB black drum.after 20mins into a tug of war i figured id shoot some vid and yes its bad but i figured i get some in case it broke off. i did how ever land it and it was an amazing fish. got back out monday and landed a few convicts.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200505064307437

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200505185070456


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Pretty sure that is a Sheeps Head you're holding. Black Drum will look more like a Red Fish in the face.

Nice Sheep though! Did you catch it on a fly?

If so, that is a Great Fish!:brew2:

Black Drum on a Fly would be more Awsome as they are near impossible to catch on anything Artificial.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Just saw the Videos, and yes, Great fish! That was a nice Black Drum on a Fly!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sheeps Head = Convicts ... and some mighty good eating if you can ever get them cleaned. !! Nice report.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Tell us how you got the Sheephead to eat a fly.

Joe


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Backcast said:


> Tell us how you got the Sheephead to eat a fly.
> 
> Joe


alot of patience. late jan thru march they will be in full force on the flats making them easy targets.they like the skinny stuff just like the reds and they will take a fly easier when they are paired up or even in a school.as you can see they like the crack fly.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Great! Could hear your heavy breathing while fighting the fish.

Assume you were in a kayak? Musta been quite a ride.

Congrats.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

flyfishingmike said:


> Great! Could hear your heavy breathing while fighting the fish.
> 
> Assume you were in a kayak? Musta been quite a ride.
> 
> Congrats.


did not kayak that day mike just a long wade.dancing around in the muddy bottom were i got this fish didnt help.i use my kayak just to get me places then hop out and wade.


----------

